# New fare addendum document popped up to sign last night…



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Uber is giving us the right to negotiate for a LOWER THAN EXPECTED fare. 🤣🤣🤣🤮


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

wow


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

for LONG TRIPS, there should be a Negotiate Fare at HIGHER RATE!
alot of cancels from the Driver on LONG trips because of Dead Miles back home, as the Destination feature does NOT work properly to help in this regard.
I notice Destination feature typically is in the right direction for the pickup, but the trip direction is not in the direction the Driver requested in the DD feature.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PTB said:


> for LONG TRIPS, there should be a Negotiate Fare at HIGHER RATE!
> alot of cancels from the Driver on LONG trips because of Dead Miles back home, as the Destination feature does NOT work properly to help in this regard.
> I notice Destination feature typically is in the right direction for the pickup, but the trip direction is not in the direction the Driver requested in the DD feature.


You do that with the pax in the car.
"I see we're going to the city. That's great, we can do that. That is a two hour trip, about 100 miles. I will never get a ride back here, so that's two hours deadhead time, wear on the car, wear on me. I charge a fifty cent per mile return trip fee for long rides. That's in cash, before we leave town. Do we need to go to an ATM?"
Then wait a minute. You just gave them a lot to think about. You'll see the light come on, when it does say, "You don't have to, of course. You can cancel the ride and I will see to it that you don't get charged a canx fee and you can try another driver."
Then shut up.

My pax's said ok about 80% of the time, the other 20% I did what I said and saw to it that they were not charged. But, BE SURE that it is the pax that cancels the trip. Not you. 

I got heat ONE TIME from Uber for doing this. Uber said that I was redlining, or declining a trip because of 'the neighborhood'. I texted back "I didn't cancel a trip all day. Which trip DID I CANCEL?" And never heard back.

Most people are reasonable, and if you explain it to them they understand. 
The ones that aren't? It's their choice to walk, not yours.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> You do that with the pax in the car.
> "I see we're going to the city. That's great, we can do that. That is a two hour trip, about 100 miles. I will never get a ride back here, so that's two hours deadhead time, wear on the car, wear on me. I charge a fifty cent per mile return trip fee for long rides. That's in cash, before we leave town. Do we need to go to an ATM?"
> Then wait a minute. You just gave them a lot to think about. You'll see the light come on, when it does say, "You don't have to, of course. You can cancel the ride and I will see to it that you don't get charged a canx fee and you can try another driver."
> Then shut up.
> ...


100% bad advise from you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PTB said:


> 100% bad advise from you.


Allowed by uber.
Tested by ME.

Reasonable people will pay you a fair wage for a fair job done well.
The others can **** off.

.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> You do that with the pax in the car.
> "I see we're going to the city. That's great, we can do that. That is a two hour trip, about 100 miles. I will never get a ride back here, so that's two hours deadhead time, wear on the car, wear on me. I charge a fifty cent per mile return trip fee for long rides. That's in cash, before we leave town. Do we need to go to an ATM?"
> Then wait a minute. You just gave them a lot to think about. You'll see the light come on, when it does say, "You don't have to, of course. You can cancel the ride and I will see to it that you don't get charged a canx fee and you can try another driver."
> Then shut up.
> ...


Back when Uber semi-allowed drivers to charge long trip fees (pre 2018), I had three occasions in which I informed the pax that my long trip return fee was .50 per mile cash UPFRONT. All three declined to pay the fee 
so I cancelled the trips.

Starting with their 2018 contract revision Uber banned drivers from charging any additional fees.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Uber is giving us the right to negotiate for a LOWER THAN EXPECTED fare. 🤣🤣🤣🤮
> 
> View attachment 652247


In other words Uber gives drivers the freedom to request pay cuts for themselves. LOL


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

This is nonsense. We no don't have any idea what Uber is charging the pax and we obviously cannot negotiate a fare with them that is lower than an unknown number.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Back when Uber semi-allowed drivers to charge long trip fees (pre 2018), I had three occasions in which I informed the pax that my long trip return fee was .50 per mile cash UPFRONT. All three declined to pay the fee
> so I cancelled the trips.


And what's wrong with that?
I want to sell my car.
You offer less than what I'm asking.
I say "no" and walk away.
What's wrong with that?
Freedom.


Nats121 said:


> Starting with their 2018 contract revision Uber banned drivers from charging any additional fees.


And, why would you work for a company that won't let you make a living?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

I turned down an Atlanta a couple days ago. i call and go where are you going? Atlanta. Sorry I dont go to Atlanta. bye and cancel and on my way. If they send me hatemail. I simply write rohit you either pay an extra gas fee of 100 bucks or I dont go. Most people who do need to make them trip simply get drivers and fork over what would have been charged and let the driver keep all of it


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> And what's wrong with that?
> I want to sell my car.
> You offer less than what I'm asking.
> I say "no" and walk away.
> ...


Who said there's anything wrong with that? Not me. The pax thought they could get a better deal elsewhere and were welcome to try.



UberBastid said:


> And, why would you work for a company that won't let you make a living?


I quit rideshare three years ago and switched to food delivery only.

The only reason I'm still doing it in spite of the horrible pay is the generosity of the customers. But it's gotten tougher.

I've said it a zillion times and I'll say it again, the govt needs to step in and regulate the gig economy.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Who said there's anything wrong with that? Not me. The pax thought they could get a better deal elsewhere and were welcome to try.
> 
> 
> I quit rideshare three years ago and switched to food delivery only.
> ...


 FRTSA Federal Rideshare Transparency and Safety Act is for you.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

elelegido said:


> This is nonsense. We no don't have any idea what Uber is charging the pax and we obviously cannot negotiate a fare with them that is lower than an unknown number.



There's only two ways you can give pax free or reduced priced rides...

1) Reach into your pocket and give them cash "rebates"

2) Turn off the Uber "meter" before or during the ride


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> FRTSA Federal Rideshare Transparency and Safety Act is for you.


The terms "gig companies" and "transparency" are oxymorons on steroids


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> The terms "gig companies" and "transparency" are oxymorons on steroids


But thats what we will enforce in this bill. That they rider payed for the ride will be on the waybill. and it will be complied with or they wont run anymore


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> But thats what we will enforce in this bill. That they rider payed for the ride will be on the waybill. and it will be complied with or they wont run anymore


Full transparency would be an extremely welcome change.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Full transparency would be an extremely welcome change.


working of fine tuning aspects and getting lobbyist


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Uber bastard. Love your replays. Nat also.
Government stepping in I will never see. But for all the unemployment and pop the government dished out when these companies did not pay a dime = regulation by dept of labor...what's the total the government gave for lyft and uber drivers 100 billion..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Uber is giving us the right to negotiate for a LOWER THAN EXPECTED fare. 🤣🤣🤣🤮
> 
> View attachment 652247


Uber LOVES SENDING " MIDNIGHT CONTRACTS"

FORCING YOU TO SIGN WITHOUT READING IN THE MIDDLE OF CAR JACK TERRITORY !

UBER THINKS NOTHING OF ENDANGERING OUR LIVES & LIVELY HOOD.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> There's only two ways you can give pax free or reduced priced rides...
> 
> 1) Reach into your pocket and give them cash "rebates"
> 
> 2) Turn off the Uber "meter" before or during the ride


Interesting way of looking at it.

And I actually agree. Uber may have just inadvertently given us permission to do this.


----------



## Anngil (Oct 11, 2021)

Why would you turn down a trip like that. Uber pays well enough to make you some money and pay for the gas home. What I do is turn on Lyft and make about $50 for the return home.


----------



## Anngil (Oct 11, 2021)

bobby747 said:


> Uber bastard. Love your replays. Nat also.
> Government stepping in I will never see. But for all the unemployment and pop the government dished out when these companies did not pay a dime = regulation by dept of labor...what's the total the government gave for lyft and uber drivers 100 billion..


I didn’t read the contract just signed it. What is it about besides the right to negotiate for a lower fare. I guess the only point in that would be if someone is doing Uber for fun in retirement and doesn’t want to make too much money.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Anngil said:


> I didn’t read the contract just signed it. What is it about besides the right to negotiate for a lower fare. I guess the only point in that would be if someone is doing Uber for fun in retirement and doesn’t want to make too much money.


They had to do this fare addendum because of the new "Trip Radar" with upfront pricing. They were getting inundated with complaints about how drivers were receiving even less than what the upfront fare was showing. I'm assuming legal had to step in and say they gotta get drivers to sign something to agree to this happening.

My area doesn't have trip radar yet --- and I'm surprised it doesn't, due to being so close to jacksonville, but I'm assuming it's coming unless it gets nixed altogether.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Anngil said:


> I didn’t read the contract just signed it. What is it about besides the right to negotiate for a lower fare. I guess the only point in that would be if someone is doing Uber for fun in retirement and doesn’t want to make too much money.


these people would not have tipped me and when I went into why I wont do an Atlanta. They started getting angry. It doesnt pay enough for that trip. The actual cost I would need to make to profit is 350 dollars not 180. go take every trip that is 20 minutes away please and tell me that you profit


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Drivers need to start complaining on FACEBOOK Uber page about the trip radar BS for long trips.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Drivers need to start complaining on FACEBOOK Uber page about the trip radar BS for long trips.


it doesnt matter they will just block you. This is why in Orlando I never took out of towns except for cocoa beach because i could get back. and even i dead head it still payed


----------

